# Johnny Bucket - Will it load gravel?



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

I am considering puchasing a Johnny Bucket for my new GT5000. It seems like a great tool, especially as I am beginning the process of landscaping my back yard. Much of the landscape will be small rock (up to a couple of inches) and mulch. My question is this.... Will this thing really scoop gravel from a dumped pile (assuming you have adequate traction)? I am somewhat skeptical, but from what I have read on this site, people seem very pleased with them. Any comments from owners would be greatly appreciated. Also, has anyone used a Johnny Bucket much for snow removal? Seems like a good option when there's too much snow for a blade..... Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

With a JBJr in the front and the rear blade/box scraper, I have moved gravel easily from a pile and graded and level the companie's rear parking lot, approx 300 x 50'.

Works great.

If you plan to scoop, move and dump A LOT, definitely upgrade to the power dump. My hands actually get blistered after about 2 hours for solid work.

Good Luck,

SnowMower


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

I used mine just a few weeks ago to scoop and spread 9 yards of mixed washed gravel, (3/8 to 1-1/2" dia.)

I have a GT5000 with lug tires on the back and a JBjr 2 rope system. The gravel was spread on an area of my drive that is 95 feet long (about half of the drive way) and starts out 1 car wide at the street entrance and goes to 3 cars wide at the house. I spread the area about 1.5" thick in about an hour and a half.

Here is a shot of the GT5000 with AG tires, JBjr, and old 1960's Brinly CC-500 cultivator, after I had plowed the garden getting ready for winter last week.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/plowundr1.jpg"><br> <p>

I drive into the pile to fill the bucket, back out a bit and lift it, (the actuator has a load limit clutch in it and will not lift with the bucket stuck in the pile so you have to back out of the pile once the bucket is full to lift it).

I then would Take it to where I want it, dump it back away from the already spread gravel about 3 feet and set the depth, (on the 2 rope that’s all the way up in dump mode) and drive (fast) forward to spread it making sure to keep the front tires on the newly spread gravel so not to let the bucket dig in. A scoop would cover an area about 4 feet by 3 feet at about 1.5 inches deep.

It beats the heck out of a shovel and wheel barrow. I highly recommend it for the GT5000.

Bob


----------



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I certainly agree that it sure beats a wheelbarrow and shovel. I'm going to be moving quite a bit of rock and mulch, and this seems like a great choice. It's good to know that it's actually up to the task. It's hard to pull the trigger for a thousand dollars without knowing the capabilities. I'm also a little concerned about wear on the tractor....any thoughts?

The new tractor is being delivered next Saturday with a cart, blade, wheel weights and chains - can't wait....let the snow fly!!! It seems the bucket would also be great for moving snow.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

I have not noticed any bad effects on the machine.

A couple of weeks before the gravel arrived I had to rebuild the drive way entrance due to a wash out and I was able to use the bucket to scrape up enough material to repair the entrance. 

I have the manual transaxle so I can not speak for the hydro but I have had no issues plowing the garden, pulling my broke down cars around the place when needed, or working the JBjr.

I keep the front axles and spindles greased well, and after some heavy use have seen no problems from the front axles, there will be added load on the steering system and this is more than likely where any wear from the added load will show up first. 

The actuator will only lift me if I stand in the back of the bucket (270 lbs) if I stand on the front edge it can not lift me due to leverage, me and my son tested it by standing on the bucket lift arm before the bucket was attached and it will lift both of us at that location his 350 lbs and my 270 lbs both, but add the bucket and with just me standing on the front edge it will not lift.

This is a good feature for it protects the tractor front end from being overloaded, the bucket will handle a scoop of gravel no problem but if you try to lift too much it will get into the Ball detent clutch and not move/lift this also protects the electric motor from stall overheating you can not stall the electric motor with the clutch..

Once one learns how to operate the bucket with the load limiting clutch it becomes no problem knowing how much to scoop and be able to not get into the clutch too much.

HTH
Bob


----------



## Landscape_Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

I have an older craftsman tractor with: Ag tires, weights, and a sleeve hitch. The JBjr works great on it. I used it so much in the first few months of ownership that it more than paid for itself. Very quality product. I agree 100% with what the others have already said but thought I should post a caution about the hydro drive being a weak point in heavy load use. Mine is the old mechanical 6 speed drive that requires stopping to change gears so I've not had load issues at all in regard to the drive. However, a friend of mine broke his hydro drive GT5000 mower using my rear attachments. So, be cautious about good traction and pushing or pulling loads with that new hydro drive. As for the JBjr moving gravel, absolutely. Everything from landscape boulders to crusher run like most people use on a driveway. I agree that its a good idea to keep the front end greased to limit load issues on the hard plastic axel bearings used on most small tractors like you & I have. I ordered the joy stick control for the JBjr and although it took a little getting used to, I simply love it. As for moving snow, yes!!! its so good at it; I can't stop once I've gotten my drive and walks cleared. I normally go help with others too. In short, buy the JBjr and be as pleased as everyone else that already knows how good of a tool that thing really is. Don't be intemindated about installing it either. The instruction manual is as amazing as the unit itself. Even the most novice of mechanics can install it. Just have to read and follow the manual.


----------

